# Wicked Tough Hand Saw



## Perry Outdoors (Apr 27, 2011)

We recently reviewed the wicked tough hand saw from wicked tree gear. I have used a lot of saws and usually very few make it through the cutting process we go through every year. This saw really held up well we ended up trimming out five bow stands and shooting lanes for each set. Very impressed with the design of this saw and how well it works.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, finally got a chance to really use the saw. No complaints here. i basically had to chop and saw a trail through 400 yards of swamp and tag alders. It took a couple hours, but the saw did everything I needed it to do. I need to find a way to atach it to a nice extended pole and it will be good to go for everything. Cmon Todd, i know you've been thinking about it, got a prototype you want me to try? lol


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Made in CHINA!


----------

